# Points for Positive ACS Skills Assessment



## dev268 (Jan 12, 2017)

Dear Folks

I have received positive outcome from ACS RPL Assessment, but they deducted all my experience and did not recognized, my experience is eligible after Oct 2016, so I will not get points for that.

There assessment outcome as below:

_"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

The following employment after October 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 05/02 - 07/04 (2yrs 2mths)
Position: SOFTWARE DEVELOPER
Employer: xyz
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 08/06 - 02/09 (2yrs 6mths)
Position: SENIOR SOFTWARE DEVELOPER
Employer: xyz
Country: PAKISTAN

Dates: 07/13 - 10/16 (3yrs 3mths)
Position: SOFTWARE DEVELOPER
Employer: xyz
Country: SAUDI ARABIA

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake"_

I have done Bachelor of Science from Al-Khair University, AJK, Pakistan, from 2009-20013, ACS didn't recognized it.

Now, My agent says that, I am still eligible to get 60 points without going to VETASSESS Point Test Advise, his calculation is as below

30 Points for Age
10 points for IELTS 7.0
10 points 489 State Sponsorship
10 points for ACS RPL Positive/Qualification 
*Total 60*

I have only doubt that my agent says that, I can get 10 points for education because I have positive skills assessment from ACS without going for Point Test Advise.

So what is your opinion guys? You reply will be highly appreciated

Regards


----------



## abhishekkgupta51 (Nov 27, 2016)

You should get your Education accessed positively from ACS. Resubmit with more documents and get it re accessed. This is my personal opinion not an agent advise.



dev268 said:


> Dear Folks
> 
> I have received positive outcome from ACS RPL Assessment, but they deducted all my experience and did not recognized, my experience is eligible after Oct 2016, so I will not get points for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## dev268 (Jan 12, 2017)

It's already positive, as per their law, they have deducted 6 years of experience & they clearly emailed me that, they don't recognize my university, so even if I applied again, I will get same result.



abhishekkgupta51 said:


> You should get your Education accessed positively from ACS. Resubmit with more documents and get it re accessed. This is my personal opinion not an agent advise.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

The ACS might assess the *content *of a qualification. but plays no part in assessing the comparability of foreign qualifications with Australian qualifications. The ACS refers to AEI-NOOSR for this.

Al-Khair University is a Section 3 Pakistan instuitution, which are all assessed on a case-by-case basis, so the ACS could not look it up.

From what you have posted, it seems unlikely that you can be awarded immigration points for your qualification. This is *not* a considered professional opinion.

You might want to pay AEI-NOOSR to asses your qualification and/or consult your registered? migration agent for correct advice about the strategies open to you.


----------



## dev268 (Jan 12, 2017)

wrussell said:


> The ACS might assess the *content *of a qualification. but plays no part in assessing the comparability of foreign qualifications with Australian qualifications. The ACS refers to AEI-NOOSR for this.
> 
> Al-Khair University is a Section 3 Pakistan instuitution, which are all assessed on a case-by-case basis, so the ACS could not look it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mr. Russell


----------



## kumarsamir167 (Dec 25, 2017)

*Need Urgent Inputs*

Hello Experts,

Need your help to understand what points I would get for Education & Work exp. Would be applying for ICT Business Analyst. Seems I need to submit RPL also

Details below for Education :
a) Civil Engg - 1997 -2001
b) Post Graduate Diploma in Business Management (finance Major) - 2006-2008

Work Exp:
a) in Bank as BA : 2003 -2006
b) IBM & Bank : 2008 till date

Thanks a lot in advance

Regards,
Samir


----------



## NAVEED004 (Jun 20, 2018)

Dear dev268,

I also have MCS (Master of Computer Science) degree from Al Khair University (1999 - 2001). My degree is already attested by HEC and Ministry of Foriegn Affairs Pakistan. 

Do you think, it will get a recognition? 

My bachelor degree is BSc (Double Math, Physics) which is Non-ICT from BZU Multan Pakistan (Govt recognized in HEC). 

I have 16 years of experience in Computer Networking and Systems Engineering (263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer). 

Do you think, i will get points for my qualification? 

Do i need to submit RPL application as well? or will ACS deduct the experience by themselves and will consider it in RPL in case they don't recognize the degree?

I am going to apply for PR (189) in . I am in UAE right now. 

Thanks & Best Regards,
Naveed


----------



## shoadowqa (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi Naveed[/QUOTE],

Did you submit the ACS skill Assessment? if you have done I need some advice.



NAVEED004 said:


> Dear dev268,
> 
> I also have MCS (Master of Computer Science) degree from Al Khair University (1999 - 2001). My degree is already attested by HEC and Ministry of Foriegn Affairs Pakistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## NAVEED004 (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes i submitted . It is positive. They consider my master degree equivalent to AQF diploma and deducted 6 years of experience.



shoadowqa said:


> Hi Naveed


,

Did you submit the ACS skill Assessment? if you have done I need some advice.



NAVEED004 said:


> Dear dev268,
> 
> I also have MCS (Master of Computer Science) degree from Al Khair University (1999 - 2001). My degree is already attested by HEC and Ministry of Foriegn Affairs Pakistan.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## amandavid (Jun 10, 2019)

*Looking for suggestions - ACS assement with or without RPL*

Dear Friends,
I really need your help and advise on how I should proceed with the assessment.

here are my details.

Bachelor in Business Administration - 2011-2013(july)

Company A
Business Analyst - May 2013 - Jan 2016

Company B
Business Analyst - Jan 2016 - till now (June 2019)

I plan to apply for ANZSCO 261111 ICT Business Analyst.

Please advise if I should be going to RPL or General application.

Thank you, I really appreciate your responses!


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you read the information published on the ACS website, it should explain enough what you need to do: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf

Since you do not have an ICT-related education, you need to apply via RPL.


----------

